# Firmware for the Canon EOS-1D X Mark III coming in early April to address issue



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 25, 2020)

> *From Canon:*
> We have confirmed that the following phenomenon may occur during the use of the EOS-1D X Mark III digital SLR camera. A new firmware release is planned for early April; once the new firmware is ready, we will make an announcement on our website.
> We sincerely apologize to users who may have experienced inconvenience due to this issue.
> *Phenomenon:*
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## DaveGershon (Mar 25, 2020)

Great to hear this is fixed. Is Canon back in production on the 1Dx Mark III bodies? They have not been available since the first pre-order shipments when out.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi Dave.
Great to hear what is fixed? Canon have just said a ’phenomenon’ has been identified and a firmware fix is in development, hopefully the phenomenon (dodoodedoody phenomenon dodoodedo) is the random sleep issue, but it might be something no one has spotted, perhaps the level does Knightrider, or the aperture flutters at you, or any one of a million other possibilities! 

Cheers, Graham.

ps, yes I’m already bored on the second day of our national Covid19 lockdown, lawn is mowed, lots of housework done!


----------



## Jack Jian (Mar 25, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Dave.
> Great to hear what is fixed? Canon have just said a ’phenomenon’ has been identified and a firmware fix is in development, hopefully the phenomenon (dodoodedoody phenomenon dodoodedo) is the random sleep issue, but it might be something no one has spotted, perhaps the level does Knightrider, or the aperture flutters at you, or any one of a million other possibilities!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Only 2nd day? Wait for some more days...


----------



## GoldWing (Mar 26, 2020)

Every issue addressed by early adopters are being fixed. So many here who yelled at me are not prevalent with their BIG feet in their mouths.

We saw this and much more and Canon is fixing.

Point moot as our Olympic contract was canceled. 2021 is just a slow let down. We were told to sit tight for a confirmed date.


----------



## Roo (Mar 26, 2020)

DaveGershon said:


> Great to hear this is fixed. Is Canon back in production on the 1Dx Mark III bodies? They have not been available since the first pre-order shipments when out.



Australia got a delivery last week.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Mar 26, 2020)

Jack Jian said:


> Only 2nd day? Wait for some more days...


Do those chairs have a sister? Just asking for a friend.


----------



## Tyler Edwards (Mar 26, 2020)

I wish that update would include 24p in HD/UHD, but glad they are fixing issues!


----------



## TMHKR (Mar 26, 2020)

Does this address the lockup issue reported earlier with the 1DX III, or it's some new error users were not aware of?
Also, comments section on DPReview riddled with trolls, concern shills and whatabouters on this announcement 
As that dude from Starship Troopers would say - It's afraid. It's afraid!


----------



## Todd (Mar 26, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Dave.
> Great to hear what is fixed? Canon have just said a ’phenomenon’ has been identified and a firmware fix is in development, hopefully the phenomenon (dodoodedoody phenomenon dodoodedo) is the random sleep issue, but it might be something no one has spotted, ...



For what it's worth, I have a 1DX Mark III from the initial release and ran into the problem after 500 photos and notified Canon, then hit it again after about 1600 photos, but have not seen it since. I knew it was a problem but couldn't reproduce it. It was a very minor annoyance. Certainly nothing to be concerned about. My problem is similar to what Canon is describing, so I suspect my issue will be corrected with the firmware update.


----------



## Architect1776 (Mar 26, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Dave.
> Great to hear what is fixed? Canon have just said a ’phenomenon’ has been identified and a firmware fix is in development, hopefully the phenomenon (dodoodedoody phenomenon dodoodedo) is the random sleep issue, but it might be something no one has spotted, perhaps the level does Knightrider, or the aperture flutters at you, or any one of a million other possibilities!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



I am on day 11 here in Williamsport, PA. I can go to office but it is discouraged. PS I work in a Hospital.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 26, 2020)

GoldWing said:


> Every issue addressed by early adopters are being fixed. So many here who yelled at me are not prevalent with their BIG feet in their mouths.
> 
> We saw this and much more and Canon is fixing.
> 
> Point moot as our Olympic contract was canceled. 2021 is just a slow let down. We were told to sit tight for a confirmed date.


I don’t see how addressing an obscure level issue addresses the complaints you made of poorer ISO performance above 800 (if I remember correctly) and worse AF hit rate than the 1DX MkII. In fact I see no mention of those ‘issues’ so I’m not sure why you are feeling so vindicated.


----------



## Warrenl (Mar 27, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> Do those chairs have a sister? Just asking for a friend.


As a 1DX3 owner I totally agree. As to the lockup issue, I have had one lockup in 125000 actuations.


----------



## VisionColor (Mar 27, 2020)

Id love some waveform for proper exoposure


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 27, 2020)

VisionColor said:


> Id love some waveform for proper exoposure


I'd love an intervalometer, they already have the darn code for that, please just put it in. The other thing some have asked for is 24p in 1080.


----------



## VisionColor (Mar 27, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> I'd love an intervalometer, they already have the darn code for that, please just put it in. The other thing some have asked for is 24p in 1080.


the sad part is they have code for waveform as well  Canon Please


----------



## tron (Mar 30, 2020)

VisionColor said:


> the sad part is they have code for waveform as well  Canon Please


You mean like the Exposure graph making capabilities of Canon's Technical Back E?

I had that with Canon EOS 620. But to tell the truth I did not use it much. I admired the fact that Canon EF system had capabilities to control aperture at 1/4 stop increments. This was revealed through this back.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 30, 2020)

tron said:


> You mean like the Exposure graph making capabilities of Canon's Technical Back E?
> 
> I had that with Canon EOS 620. But to tell the truth I did not use it much. I admired the fact that Canon EF system had capabilities to control aperture at 1/4 stop increments. This was revealed through this back.


I understood, and I don’t know where from off the top of my head but it will have been a technical document years ago, that EF aperture control (and shutter speed) was step less, that is in Tv or P mode the aperture could be set at any intermediate aperture even if the resultant EXIF was rounded to familiar numbers.


----------



## Chapel Hill Photog (Apr 7, 2020)

1 D-X III Firmware 1.1.0 update was released today on Canon USA website. It now details the former "phenomenon" as camera freezing when AF-On or shutter button is pressed if viewfinder level is also set to display. I had experienced intermittent freezing, and did have level set to display. I hope this is really the fix. Also, wired LAN communication speed has supposedly been improved. A few other features added as well. 

Also, Canon appears to have shipped more cameras. Both B&H and Adorama as well as Canon's own website list it as being in stock today. Don't know if they shipped enough to fulfill original backorder list or if so many pros have delayed purchase and canceled orders due to coronavirus related collapse of business that a small shipment was enough to cover the remaining orders.


----------

